# Omoplata -> Bicep crush



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2005)

Timing is the key on this, until you got it it's gonna feel awkward and hard to pull off, once you do get it it flows really nicely.

I am attempting to finish a Omoplata



 Kyle rolls out, as soon as he starts rolling I plant my right hand and sit up, bringin my right knee to the floor, timing is crucial for this to work, if there is a pause he will likely get away.


  I then pin him trapping his wrist to my hip and my shin in his elbow, to finish I drive my hips to the floor and push out with my leg.


----------

